# iPhone 5 Battery Dilemma, Yet Again?



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

For more iPhone/laptop battery news, please visit this *blog.*

With the advent of rumors hounding up every Apple fan about the newest iPhone prototype coming out next year, it still remains to be seen if it really does prove to be the upgraded and sleeked up phone it promises to be. With the iCloud and Siri considered as attributing factors to the betterment of the gadget, people have become anxious as to how Apple will play this one out with the battery issues that 4S is facing at the moment â€" and if it should remain with it.
There are a lot to love about the current iPhone moniker-holder but its *battery* problem is just more than most of its clientele can bear to stomach. After all, who wants to own a gadget who far frequently powers down more than it stays operable?

Certain things pointed out as reasons for this cloying feat are faulty applications and upgrades. Apple proclaimed that with a new upgrade coming soon onto iOS 5, all problems will be set to rest.
However, customers â€" iPhone holders â€" are still not buying it. There are still gray areas that need some treading before this can be concluded as the result of such app issues.
It is said that the new* iPhone 5* will hold much better specs as compared to the latest offering. With a bigger screen and a quad core processor powering it, and the LTE support itâ€™s bound to possess; iPhone 5 seems more of a daunting idea rather than a breath of fresh air. :wub:


----------

